# Hop rhizome southern WA



## BennybeerWA (23/10/19)

Hey brewers, looking to grow some hops in southern WA (Albany) for my homebrew.
Anyone know where I could find rhizomes around here? cheers!


----------



## SponsorSFC (24/10/19)

You are probably a bit too late for this year but these hop farms sell rhizomes so worth keeping an eye on for next year.

https://www.facebook.com/Kracanup/

https://www.facebook.com/pg/SouthWestHops/

https://www.hopshed.com/


----------



## hoppy2B (24/10/19)

Kracanup is a pretty good variety. I'm on my second season growing it.


----------



## RobB (24/10/19)

Not much use to you right away, but check gumtree during winter. There's someone in Albany who pops up every year with a good selection.


----------



## BennybeerWA (25/10/19)

Cheers guys, very helpful!


----------



## Gems (25/10/19)

Hi Benny, there should be some on eBay left that will post to WA)


----------



## Gems (25/10/19)

Gems said:


> Hi Benny, there should be some on eBay left that will post to WA)


Sorry doesn't look like they can(


----------



## SilasM (26/10/19)

BennybeerWA said:


> Hey brewers, looking to grow some hops in southern WA (Albany) for my homebrew.
> Anyone know where I could find rhizomes around here? cheers!


Try Karridale hops farm, I know Trey had some crowns buried off to the side to harvest rhizomes off. May be too late though


----------

